# My New 595



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I just picked up my Look 595 this afternoon. I went for a short ride this afternoon and plan to ride to work tomorrow. My first impression of the bike is everything I had hoped it would be - stiff & efficient, yet very comfortable. The bike is also beautiful. I can't wait to get some big miles on it this week.

The bike weighs 16.30 lbs with pedals. I sacrificed a little on the weight when I went with my bling bling wheels and my FSA Compact Crankset - but I am happy with both. My build includes the following:
Proteam 595, size Medium
Fulcrum Racing 1 Wheels
Vittoria Rubino Pro tires
Compete Dura Ace Gruppo with the exception of crankset
FSA Compact Crank, 50/34
Speedplay pedals
Fizik Aliante Carbon saddle, carbon rail

I will post better pictures and more ride impressions later this week.

I love it.

bikerneil


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Here's a picture of the bike.


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Sweet ride! Have you had the frame for a while or did you find somewhere that still had the white frames? I really like the white btw. super clean.

Jon


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

ECXkid04 said:


> Sweet ride! Have you had the frame for a while or did you find somewhere that still had the white frames? I really like the white btw. super clean.
> 
> Jon


R and A Cycles still has some 07's. They're very pricey, though, at 3199.

http://www.racycles.com/Look595Origin07Frameset-idv-6004-281.html


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I bought the bike with DA gruppo, then swapped wheels, crank, and seat. Final price was $5200. I bought it at HiTech Bikes in San Diego, and I was very happy with their service. They have a few of these bikes left - starting at $4799, with all DA and Easton wheels.

I've never had a white bike before, but I like this one. Great ride!

Good luck.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

I know you plan on using it for commuting BUT the rear blinky, front light, rear view mirror and whatever that is on the handle bars ruin the look of a pure race bred bike. Why not build a beater and keep the LOOK for it's intended purpose.


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

ewitz said:


> I know you plan on using it for commuting BUT the rear blinky, front light, rear view mirror and whatever that is on the handle bars ruin the look of a pure race bred bike. Why not build a beater and keep the LOOK for it's intended purpose.


Agreed. Plus, you'll be that much fast after stepping off the beater and onto the 595.
Nice bike though...


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

ewitz said:


> I know you plan on using it for commuting BUT the rear blinky, front light, rear view mirror and whatever that is on the handle bars ruin the look of a pure race bred bike. Why not build a beater and keep the LOOK for it's intended purpose.


Because he wants to ride that. Simple. It's his money, and his bike choice is fine. Maybe it's his only bike. You have no clue what he does with it when not commuting or whatever.

The idea that a bike has to look like a certain kind of bike is stupid on its face. It's almost as stupid as dumping diesel fuel down the sewers.


----------



## Rickyracer (Sep 28, 2006)

Forrest Root said:


> Because he wants to ride that. Simple. It's his money, and his bike choice is fine. Maybe it's his only bike. You have no clue what he does with it when not commuting or whatever.
> 
> The idea that a bike has to look like a certain kind of bike is stupid on its face. It's almost as stupid as dumping diesel fuel down the sewers.


Yep, your right. But the next time I see a Porsche with three carseat in the back going to the icecream shop, I'll jesss shake my head and say, "damn nice car".


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

Rickyracer said:


> Yep, your right. But the next time I see a Porsche with three carseat in the back going to the icecream shop, I'll jesss shake my head and say, "damn nice car".


Oh well. I guess we'll all have to live with the disappointment.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

*Why Do I Use This Bike for a Commuter???*

At first I wanted to provide a really smart ass answer to the question of why I am using this bike for a commuter bike (I looked through the manual and did not see any instructions saying I couldn't commute on the bike....), but I will give you the honest answer:

I ride about 25 miles each way to work, 4 days per week. (This 24 mile ride is on the coastal highway in San Diego, so it is hardly a typical commuter ride.) On weekends I ride my "other" bike which is a mountain bike. My rides during the week are therefore my only real road bike rides. What could be better than riding this bike on these rides!

I rode to and from work today, so here's a few more impressions: I have been riding this same commute every day for several years, and I know every bump in the road all the way to and from work. My very fastest time ever (before today) was 1 hour, 14 minutes. Today's ride was 1 hour, 8 minutes. This bike is faster, smoother, easier to accelerate, and absolutely SOLID on long downhills, it's just sick.

I am an ex-runner that finds biking to be the perfect exercise for my delicate knees. For me, I find that I get my good exercise during the week on my commuting rides, and I get my enjoyment on my weekend mountain bike rides. 

By the way, here's my mountain bike -IMO, it's actually nicer than my Look. I find I love both bikes, in part because they are made by smaller company's committed to high-end bikes that give the utltimate in customer satisfaction. I have heard amazing stories of how Ibis handles and resolves any quality issues, and I hear similar things about Look.

Does my bike look a little corny with it's rearview mirror and blinky LED lights? Maybe.... ok, probably. To each his own. 

bikerneil


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice bikes, dude. I ride a 585 sometimes that's almost identical.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I agree, those bikes, especially the Look, are mouth watering sweet. Superb looking machine.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

bikerneil said:


> ...here's my mountain bike -IMO


Hi bikerneil,

How do you like the rear suspension on your Ibis? If you've ridden any other designs, I'd be curious to hear how the Ibis compares. 

Thanks,
*[email protected]*

P.S. This is my current commuter. Miles are miles... :thumbsup:


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

What's the KOM version all about?


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

bikerneil said:


> At first I wanted to provide a really smart ass answer to the question of why I am using this bike for a commuter bike (I looked through the manual and did not see any instructions saying I couldn't commute on the bike....), but I will give you the honest answer:
> 
> I ride about 25 miles each way to work, 4 days per week. On weekends I ride my "other" bike which is a mountain bike. My rides during the week are therefore my only real road bike rides. What could be better than riding this bike on these rides!
> 
> ...


I like the Look better than the Ibis, but then again, I'm an Intense man.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Nice looking bike Chas, wonder why Look doesn't make an XL size in this bike? Is it not a strong frame?


----------



## ECXkid04 (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks Bikerneil and Lemonlime. I may look into trying to find an '07. For some reason, although I'm sure it's a stunning bike, the carbon/white '08 595 just doesn't do it for me. I much prefer the all white or all carbon 595s. anyway, sweet ride bikerneil - idk why you wouldn't commute on the 595, it must be a joy to ride. im liking the mtn bike too btw.!

Jon


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

rnhood said:


> Nice looking bike Chas, wonder why Look doesn't make an XL size in this bike? Is it not a strong frame?


LOOK does make an XL in the 586.

*[email protected]*


----------



## AZ Cruiser (Apr 20, 2006)

Chas-
Nice 586. It looks great with the Campy Record and Reynolds wheels. How does the 586 ride compared with yout 595 Ultra?
By the way, how do you like the new style Look waterbottle cages? Do they hold large Polar bottles securely? Does Look still make the old style that look like the Time cages?
Thanks. You rock. It's awesome having a Look authority here. Look rules!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

chas said:


> LOOK does make an XL in the 586.
> 
> *[email protected]*


My error, I meant an "XXL". Just seems like a 57.7 TT frame isn't all that large.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Q: How do you like the rear suspension on your Ibis?

A: I love the bike. I have ridden many other bikes and numerous suspensions system designs. None match this suspension for efficiency provided by the Ibis design. I find that it is efficient with absolutely no bob on the uphill and super supple and plush on the downhill. This bike is the love of my life. None other come close.

One other comment on the Look & Ibis. I think it is really cool that the big shot company rep's (owners) are actively involved in these web sites. Tom and Hans are both owners at Ibis and they are on MTBR.com all the time. Chas from Look is on here as well. Go read all the input and feedback on some of the other manufacturer's and try to find any that come remotely close to the favorable feedback that you find on these two companies.

I spent a ridiculous number of hours reseraching, test riding, and reviewing all of the bikes in these categories. Last year's research paid off with my purchase of the Ibis. I love that bike. This year's similar search for a road bike yielded the Look. My initial reaction is I love it and I made the right choice.

bikerneil


----------



## wArden (Dec 20, 2007)

bikerneil said:


> At first I wanted to provide a really smart ass answer to the question of why I am using this bike for a commuter bike (I looked through the manual and did not see any instructions saying I couldn't commute on the bike....), but I will give you the honest answer:


Good response. No need to fuel the fire considering it's your bike and you decide what to do with it.
Hell of a commuter bike!

Love the Mojo. It's a pretty killer frame with the DWLink on there. :thumbsup:


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

AZ Cruiser said:


> How does the 586 ride compared with yout 595 Ultra?
> By the way, how do you like the new style Look waterbottle cages? Do they hold large Polar bottles securely? Does Look still make the old style that look like the Time cages?


I like the 586, but I think I prefer the 595 for my type of riding. Most of my rides are pretty short - 2 hours or so - and I just like the way the 595 feels. I've done several long rides (5+ hours) on the 586 and I've definitely appreciated its smoothness and lightweight. 

So far, we've heard nothing but good things about the new cages. I typically use small water bottles though, so I'm not sure how the large polar bottle would work; I'd be interested to hear feedback from other members of the forum on this. I've never heard of any bottle ejecting from these cages though. The old LOOK cages are no longer available.

Best,
*[email protected]*


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

rnhood said:


> My error, I meant an "XXL". Just seems like a 57.7 TT frame isn't all that large.


The XXL is our least popular size, and is usually the last size to be designed and produced. With the 586 being a completely new design this year, the engineering on the XXL just wasn't finished in time to produce and validate the molds for the 2008 model year. I expect we will see one released as part of the 2009 line. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

bikerneil said:


> Q: How do you like the rear suspension on your Ibis?
> 
> A: I love the bike. I have ridden many other bikes and numerous suspensions system designs. None match this suspension for efficiency provided by the Ibis design. I find that it is efficient with absolutely no bob on the uphill and super supple and plush on the downhill. This bike is the love of my life. None other come close.


Thanks for the feedback bikerneil. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

*More Feedback*

I have now had my bike for about three weeks. I thought I would post some of my feelings on this bike for the benefit of others that are considering purchasing one. (I read all of these reviews when I was in the market for a new bike.)

As stated above I have had the bike for about 3 weeks, and I have almost 400 miles on it so far. I love this bike and I have no negative comments on the bike. I had the bike fit for me when I purchased it and I fully expected to have to take the bike in and have it professionally sized and fine tuned for me - but this step is not needed. I have experienced no aches or pains at my knees or any other body parts. The bike is much more comfortable to ride than my old Trek Madone.

This bike is noticeably more stable on big, steep, down-hills where speeds exceed 40 mph. The bike accelerates much faster than my old bike. Most importantly, the bike is much more comfortable on those daily 20 mile rides. I have not yet done a century ride, but I would expect to see an even more noticeable difference on those longer rides.

I love this bike.

bikerneil


----------



## AZ Cruiser (Apr 20, 2006)

Chas-
Thanks for the reponse. I really enjoy riding my 595 Ultra as well. It is an amazing bike. It climbs and accelerates like no other bike. It also descends very well. I'm still amazed every time I ride it- it's like a religous experience every time I ride it.
I got a couple of the Look cages. I really like them. So far I have only needed small waterbottles here in Arizona. The cages are very good. Plus with the cages, the Word "Look" is on my bike 25 times. Pretty cool. In the summer I think I will have to switch to a sturdier cage for large Polar thermal bottlles.
Chas- Do you know how and where I can buy a Look baseball cap?
Thanks.


----------



## jcolley (Jul 11, 2007)

bikerneil said:


> At first I wanted to provide a really smart ass answer to the question of why I am using this bike for a commuter bike (I looked through the manual and did not see any instructions saying I couldn't commute on the bike....), but I will give you the honest answer...
> bikerneil



You know, that is a beautiful bike, without a doubt. More power to you riding in to work. I get a lot of the same riding my Cervelo SLC-SL into work at 4am in the winter in Seattle with our lovely weather. You know what I regret most about riding that bike in every day? I only live 10 miles from work.

Beautiful ride...


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

lemonlime said:


> R and A Cycles still has some 07's. *They're very pricey, though, at 3199.*
> 
> http://www.racycles.com/Look595Origin07Frameset-idv-6004-281.html


I'm curious as to what you think a better price is considering it is $800.00 off retail for the same 2008 bike frame...

And, if you know of a place where the prices are less than this for a new 2007 595, please inform me as I will go there and buy one!

Thank you,

Steve


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

*2007 vs. 2008*

My bike is the 2007 and I bought it built up for $5000. HiTech Bikes in San Diego still has these full Dura Ace bikes with nice Easton wheels for $4900. I think this is a smoking deal. I don't know how you could get more bike for less money. I am completely and 100% happy with my 2007. It's got all the same technology as a 2008, for a very good price.


----------



## Local399 (Jan 5, 2006)

bikerneil said:


> My bike is the 2007 and I bought it built up for $5000. HiTech Bikes in San Diego still has these full Dura Ace bikes with nice Easton wheels for $4900. I think this is a smoking deal. I don't know how you could get more bike for less money. I am completely and 100% happy with my 2007. It's got all the same technology as a 2008, for a very good price.


I need a XXL and HiTech doesnt have any of the 2007's in stock in XXL. Plus, I live in CA and the sales tax would be a pretty big hit....and then there is the fact that I already have a Dura Ace group for it and dont need any components...

I think I will buy one of the all white Team 07's from RA. They have them in stock at a very good price and no tax!

Thank you for all your great info Neil...

Steve


----------

